# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: فوری خواهش میکنم

## m.mohseni.p

سلام دوستان پروژه ای دارم که زبانش C#‎ بانکش sqlexpress2008r2 و گزارشاتش با fastreport.net کارمیکنه میخوام با vs2010 ستاپ بگیرم میشه راهنمایی کنید؟
خواهش میکنم لطف کنید جوابمو بدید خیلی ضروریه

----------


## m.mohseni.p

کسی نیست جوابمو بده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nasrin55

فایل آموزش installsheild رو مطالعه کردید؟ لینک

----------

